# GBAA Spring Turkey 3D Shoot



## watermedic (Mar 19, 2012)

OK Folks,

Our annual Spring Turkey Shoot is this coming weekend. I know it is opening weekend of Thunderchicken season. But there are so many clubs having shoots that we tried not to step on toes when we set dates.

25 bucks for 40 targets. 20 unknown must be shot first then the twenty known.

Max is 45 yards for the unknown and 55 yards for the known. 

We will have a long shot at around 120-150 yds. 50% payback.


----------



## red1691 (Mar 19, 2012)

All the BHFS shooters can stay home, I got this!!!!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 19, 2012)

If some one has not been to Ft. Gordon yet here is a map link of the building used as the Sign up and check in point! There are plenty of signs too!


http://www.google.com/mapmaker?ll=33.373886,-82.166641&spn=0.009874,0.01193&t=h&z=16&lyt=large_map


----------



## watermedic (Mar 19, 2012)

SHotgun start at 9 and 1 both days.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll be there...baring the second coming or high water...and may still show up anyway....Cause we all know Jesus ain't gonna rapture me...and I can swim.


----------



## Toyrunner (Mar 20, 2012)

SA... it's not so much about your standing with HIM or your swimming abilities but more of hows your rides standing and is his car amphibious?


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 20, 2012)

Toyrunner said:


> SA... it's not so much about your standing with HIM or your swimming abilities but more of hows your rides standing and is his car amphibious?



good point.


----------



## Fletchflier15 (Mar 20, 2012)

Red's "got this"     oh please......this isn't target or field


----------



## red1691 (Mar 21, 2012)

Fletchflier15 said:


> Red's "got this"     oh please......this isn't target or field



What happened this past weekend? Did you tote a ?


----------



## watermedic (Mar 21, 2012)

ranges are set. Stakes will be set by tomorrow. Shouldn't be too bad. 6 of us set 40 targets in 3 and a half hours.

Pre-register to eliminate the late fee.


----------



## red1691 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great, I'll be by tonight to check them out


----------



## watermedic (Mar 22, 2012)

Soldiers are standing Guard until Saturday. 

Come and check it out!! Same location as the ASA next month!


----------



## firefighter310 (Mar 23, 2012)

i think some of them asa shooters that are gonna shoot augusta in april need to come shoot this. it is a good practice and to see how the terrain is so they will have an idea of what to expect. there is some areas that will eat your lunch when it comes to judging yardage! that way there wont be any excuses when they misjudge a target. Hey red yall gonna shoot it all in one day?


----------



## KPreston (Mar 23, 2012)

*Shoot!!!!!!*

Firefighter and Watermedic----I would like to come and shoot with ya"ll but I am headed to Prattville Al. to shoot the Alabama indoor state shoot as a guest! After the next weekend at the Indoor Nationals in Ky I will pick up the 3D bow again and come down and join ya. The Old Geez is on his way down--Have fun---KP---


----------



## firefighter310 (Mar 23, 2012)

kp you have fun. you know we will have some fun.


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Dang I hate to miss this shoot! But I am in NC watching Ciara play volleyball..at least they won their first round...& this is the last one so hopefully I will be shooting most every weekend now! !


----------



## red1691 (Mar 23, 2012)

KPreston said:


> Firefighter and Watermedic----I would like to come and shoot with ya"ll but I am headed to Prattville Al. to shoot the Alabama indoor state shoot as a guest! After the next weekend at the Indoor Nationals in Ky I will pick up the 3D bow again and come down and join ya. The Old Geez is on his way down--Have fun---KP---



Keep up the hard work KP, We want you to bring back a Silver Bowl from Nationals, Shoot Great and have safe travels there and back!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 23, 2012)

Geeze is coming...well that kinda makes me want to stay at home...


----------



## red1691 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hay Scarlet, you need me to TUNE you bow before you leave for the shoot??


----------



## Big John (Mar 25, 2012)

SO how was the shoot?


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 25, 2012)

it was a disaster for me, but it was great.  only about 12 turkeys, lol!!  pretty good turnout..chuck, jason, tim and geodfrey wilke did good work with the help of a few soldiers of course.  i'll have some pitiful pic's later...too tired now..had car trouble, arrow trouble and bow trouble, lol


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 25, 2012)

Great shoot, as usual....can't wait to fling some arrows at paper in a few months with everyone...See ya'll in Savannah!


----------



## red1691 (Mar 26, 2012)

Some new cream rose to the Top, Some New faces in the winners circle ,great job, congrat to all the shooters who won and placed and to those that came to have a good time, and lose all there arrows(Earl)!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 26, 2012)

66 Shooters in all. Not a lot of complaining. No one blew it away either.

Thanks to all who showed up to play!



View attachment 2012_03 State 3D Spring Turkey.pdf

See ya next time!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 26, 2012)

he only brought 2..lost 1 and broke the other, lol!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 26, 2012)

He was really hoping to lose them on the first two targets so he could just limp along and still get the trophy!!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah, i accused him of doing a jake and carrying a bunch of different equipment to see what class had no entries, lol!!  he said you can go look in my truck...he must have had an inside contact


----------

